# Insight's "Against the Witch King" - OOC



## Insight (Jun 9, 2012)

*AGAINST THE WITCH KING*
This is an OOC / Recruitment thread for my new game, "Against the Witch King".  

This is a "pulp fantasy" game (a la Conan, Kull the Conqueror, Red Sonja, the Hyperborean Cycle, Nehwon (Fafhrd & the Grey Mouser), and so forth).  It will use the Savage Worlds rule set.

*PLAYERS*
I am recruiting between 3 and 6 players for this game.  Prospective players will need to have access to the Savage Worlds rules (enough to create and advance your character) and will also be responsible for some aspects of world building (see below).

Here is a link to the "Test Drive" rules, a free download from the publisher.

We are likely to come up with additional house rules, new edges and hindrances, and other modifications to the standard rules.  There are none in place at this time, though.

*CHARACTERS*
Characters should be designed to fit the general theme and tone of this game (see below).  They are built using the Savage Worlds rules.  

*Starting XP*: Characters start play with 40xp and are Veterans.  
*Race*: The only allowed Races are Human, Half-Elf, and Half-Orc.  I will allow *1* each of Half-Elf and Half-Orc; these are considered rare in the setting (see below).
*Skills*: Because of the setting (see below), certain skills may be less valuable.  Among these are Investigation (lack of libraries and printed resources), Piloting (no flying vehicles), and Streetwise (it may be a long time before you run into a "community" in which to use this skill).  Repair is also of dubious value, but I suppose that certain character concepts might be able to make use of it.
*Hindrances*: The following are prohibited - All Thumbs, Death Wish, Elderly, Outsider (unless proscribed by your Race), Pacifist, and Wanted.  Illiterate is probably a wise hindrance to take unless you are a scholarly type (quite unusual, but perhaps not among heroes).
*Edges*: The following are prohibited - Connections, Noble, Rich (or Filthy Rich), and anything that requires an Arcane Background not present in this game (see below).
*Arcane Backgrounds*: The only Arcane Backgrounds present in this game are Magic and Divine.  In addition, the edge, "Arcane Background" now also requires either Smarts d8 or Spirit d8 (depending on which arcane background you choose) as a prerequisite.
*Powers*: The following are prohibited at start (they may become available later) - Banish, Dispel, Drain Power Points, Greater Healing, Healing (Divine characters may take this, but it is prohibited to those with the Magic background), Summon Ally, Teleport, and Zombie.
*Gear and Starting Cash*: Characters start with the game-equivalent of $500 (obviously, it will be called something else in the game).  At least half of this must be spent on equipment or goods of some kind.  Keep in mind that this is a "low-tech" setting, so even some of the medieval items are not available.  The most obvious examples are Rapiers, Halberd, Lances, and any kind of Plate armor.  

Characters may start with a horse or similar mount, or may have an ox-cart or something along those lines.

*THEME & TONE*
This is a relatively "dark" or "pulpy" fantasy game.  The characters are downtrodden, to a certain extent, and start the game well away from home, in a hostile land.  The characters are free to act of their own devices; in that sense, the plot will be quite "sandbox-y".  Once the game gets going, certain plots, as discovered (or created) by the heroes, will drive the game.

The characters are "heroes" only in the sense that they oppose a greater evil.  They are not expected to act in a heroic manner.  In fact, the characters are likely to be acting out of self-preservation for the most part.  This is not to assert that the characters should be "villains", either.  They should be "three-dimensional" characters who act because of their own motivations and the environment in which they find themselves.

*SETTING & WORLD BUILDING*
This is a "low-tech" fantasy setting.  The standard technological level of the setting is about "Dark Age Europe" level, after the fall of Rome, but prior to the advent of Feudalism.  The stirrup has not been invented, so horsemen are dangerous, but not "killing machines".  There are likewise no knights or the equivalent.  Armor is around chain mail level.  Weapons are less sophisticated than even the early medieval period.  There are bows, but no crossbows.

Kingdoms exist, but they are very tentative; kings can only reign over what land they can control by force; there are no diplomatic agreements or treaties demarcating territory or borders.  For this reason, kingdoms are small and numerous, but traveling through their lands does not guarantee safety by any means.  Kings are essentially warlords who command hordes of loyal followers to attack and conquer their neighbors.  There is no feudal system, nor systems of peerage.  The only "noble title" is king (or, rarely, queen) and perhaps prince or princess.  The only landholders are the monarchs.  But, because there is no feudal system, there is very little taxation.  If a king wants something from a subject, he just takes it; no need for a tax collector.

Humans are the vastly dominant race.  Elves, dwarves, orcs, goblins, and so forth are mostly legendary.  A select few have ever met these creatures and even fewer have regular interactions with them.  The same goes for "monsters", such as dragons, giants, undead, monstrous humanoids, and so forth.  There are different sorts of humans, however, and we will explore those as the character creation continues (and probably develop the ideas more as the game goes on).

This is also a "low magic-frequency" setting.  Magic is rare and wondrous.  Those who work magical spells or create divine miracles are extremely rare and notable (unless said casters are secretive about their abilities).  Magic items are all legendary things, unseen by most people and known only to a few.

The GM (Insight) will provide a skeletal framework of a setting.  This will allow players to conceptualize their characters and start thinking of what they want to do.  From that point, once characters are accepted, the players will be responsible for some aspects of world building.  Players will definitely be responsible for "filling in the blanks" where facets of the character are concerned (where the character comes from, his past, and so forth).  If players wish to become more engaged in the world building process, this is welcomed.

*POSTING RATE*
The GM will post around twice a week, perhaps more often if sitations warrant (and the GM has the time to do so).  I expect that players should be able to do the same.

The GM will notify the players of any expected lapses in the game due to absence or work duties.


**** RECRUITMENT FOR THIS GAME IS NOW CLOSED ****
**** THIS GAME IS SLATED TO START ON JULY 1st ****

The RG has been started.


  [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]   [MENTION=7663]Starman[/MENTION]   [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] - Here's the recruitment thread!


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2012)

Setting Notes #1

*THE LAND*
The known world is called VELURIA.  It is also the name of the only known continent.  Two great seas, THE GRAY SEA and THE MORASS, form oceanic borders to split Veluria from whatever other continents may exist and are yet to be discovered by Velurians.

Veluria is a land of stark contrasts.  Just about all geographic features exist here, in some form or another.  The continent is 2,400 miles north to south and about 3,200 miles east to west.  It is roughly triangular in shape, with peninsulas jutting into the oceans here and there.

The climate is mostly temperate, between 55 and 80 degrees Fahrenheit, during most months.  In the very extreme north, a place known as FRIGIA, temperatures can drop into the teens during winter and the region is known for being colder than the rest of Veluria.  In the extreme south, a peninsular region known as THE SAVAGE COUNTRY, the jungles and rain forests there are more tropical and humid, reaching 80 or 90 degrees on a regular basis and sometimes over 100 degrees during the summer and early autumn.

The rest of Veluria is divided into geographic regions based on the main feature of said region.  

In the west is a vast forest known as THE FOREVER.  Slightly north of this forest is a mountainous region known as THE CRADLE.  In the southwestern corner of Veluria sits a region known as the LAKES OF FIRE.  This part of the continent is dominated by a chain of active volcanoes.

Dead center in the middle of Veluria is LAKE ONCAR, a massive water feature measuring some 350 miles north to south and 600 miles east to west.  There are several islands within Lake Oncar; some of these are inhabited.  Lake Oncar receives its waters from seven rivers, which travel through a central-northern region known as THE RIVERLANDS.  North of the Riverlands is a mountain chain known as THE GRINNING GIANTS.  To the west of the Riverlands, between that region and the Forever, is the SILVER DESERT.  Just north of this region is the RED DESERT.    West of Lake Oncar, south of the Silver Desert, and east of the Forever, is a wasteland known as the BROKEN LANDS.

On the central-eastern side of Lake Oncar and the Riverlands is Frigia, to the north, and just south of that, east of the Riverlands, a plush land of green meadows and idyllic plains known as TURN.  To the south of Turn is THE LANDS OF THE ANCIENTS, which is mostly rough plains, broken lands, and steppes.  A peninsular region southeast of the Lands of the Ancients is known as FURIA.  To the east of the Lands of the Ancients is THE SHELF, a coastal region of dangerously high cliffs.

South of Lake Oncar, between the Lakes of Fire (to the west) and the Lands of the Ancients (to the east) and the Savage Country (to the south) is GOR.  This is a region of endless steppes and low-lying mountains.

Off the southern coast of the Savage Country is an island chain known as THE SHELOES.  As far as anyone knows, the islands are uninhabited.  There is another island chain located northeast of the Lands of the Ancients and north of the Shelf known as THE DRAGONSTEETH.  These islands are inhabited by cannibalistic savages.

*THE PEOPLE*
Humans dominate the landscape of Veluria.  98% of the population of sentient beings is some derivative of the human race.  There are several different "sub-races" of humanity, each from different parts of the continent.  (more player development stuff will go here)

The other 2% of the population is divided fairly equally between Centaurs, Dragons, Dwarves, Elves, Giants, Goblins, Gorgons, Minotaurs, Ogres, Orcs, and various mongrel races, such as human half-breeds with one of the rarer creatures of Veluria (such as Elves or Orcs).  These creatures are statistically rare and do not normally consort with humanity; they are often found in the more remote parts of Veluria.  Some of these races are populous enough to have small kingdoms under their control; of these, Dwarves, Elves, Goblins, and Orcs have small pockets of Veluria to themselves.  Generally, these non-humans are hostile to human visitors, some moreso than others.

*KINGDOMS OF VELURIA*
There are many small kingdoms throughout the lands of Veluria.  A mass of them, located around Lake Oncar, is known collectively as THE THOUSAND KINGDOMS.  This political region bleeds into Turn (to the east), the Riverlands (to the north), Frigia (to the extreme north), into the Lands of the Ancients (to the southeast), and into Gor (to the south).  These are human kingdoms of numerous names and cultures.  All of these kingdoms share a fairly common cultural ancestor, although different "phenotypes" of human stock are found throughout. (More player developed stuff will go here)

More human kingdoms are found at the northeastern edge of the Lakes of Fire, the eastern edges of the Forever, into the southern foothills of the Cradle and the Grinning Giants and in the northwestern edges of Furia.  Beyond these reaches, human kingdoms are rare; this is where non-humans are generally found.

Four major cultures make up the virtual plurality of human kingdoms in Veluria.  The Seijin are found in the northwest, populating the deserts, as well as parts of the Cradle, the Grinning Giants, the Riverlands, the Forever, and the Lake Oncar region (More player stuff here).  The Okk-Chai are found in central Veluria, mostly around Lake Oncar, but into the Riverlands, into Gor, and a little into the Lands of the Ancients (More player stuff here).  The Velurian culture (for which the continent is named) originated in the Lands of the Ancients region, but has spread into Gor, the Lake Oncar region, Furia, Turn, and the Shelf (More player stuff here).  Gravisians originated in Frigia, but their culture has migrated south into the Riverlands, Turn, and the Lake Oncar region (More player stuff here).

Dwarves have two known kingdoms.  The first, IRONHALL, is located somewhere in the Cradle.  The other, MINITHRAG, is located somewhere within the Grinning Giants.  An elf kingdom known as SIRRITHANE is located somewhere within the Forever.  It is said that strange faerie creatures actually rule this territory and that the elves serve as their slaves.  The goblin kingdom, HAST, is thought to be somewhere in Gor or perhaps the northeastern edge of the Lakes of Fire region.  The orcish kingdom, HON, is located between Furia and the Lands of the Ancients.

*THE GODS*
There are no organized religions among the humans of Veluria.  Instead, the people of Veluria worship either individual deities or revere a particular pantheon of gods.  In general, gods are cruel, unpersonable, and do not respond to the wishes of their followers.  A very few would be considered "active"; the rest are sometimes considered "dead" or "lost".  Most of the people of Veluria are so desperate that they continue to worship nonresponsive gods in the hope that they will one day respond.  Some people attribute their fortune, such as it is, to the whims of these silent gods.

Of the pantheons, the Velurian gods are probably the most commonly worshipped.  This is especially true in the Lands of the Ancients and Turn regions; there are many shrines to Velurian gods found in these areas.  The spread of Velurian deities is also evidenced in Lake Oncar, the Riverlands, and even into Gor and Frigia.  Another somewhat popular pantheon is that belonging to the Gravisians.  This pantheon is commonly worshipped in Frigia and northern Riverlands.  The Okk-Chai have a small pantheon that is worshipped in the Lake Oncar region and in the southern Riverlands, but even among its own people, these gods are not very popular anymore.

(More player stuff to flesh out the pantheons)

There are seven individual deities worshipped outside of the foregoing pantheons.  These individual deities appear to have a regional origin, rather than a cultural one.  LUON is a great dragon that lives high in the Cradle.  Dwarves of that region follow Luon, as do humans living there.  THE GREAT HUNT is a deific entity revered in the Forever and surrounding areas.  This deity appears to have its origins in faerie lands.  URIA is a sea-goddess worshipped in the coastal parts of the Shelf, Furia, and the Lands of the Ancients.  She is the patron of sea travelers and is said to control the weather.  THE WITCH KING is a cruel deity with many followers in Gor and the Lakes of Fire regions.  It is said that the Witch King is the creator and controller of all malevolent magic in the world.

(I'm intentionally leaving three of these individual deities open for player development)

It is unknown whether non-humans have a system of worship.  Only fleeting information is known of dwarves and elves and how they might revere their gods.  At least one of the individual gods is a dragon, so it is somewhat likely that they have deities of some kind.  Nothing is known of the religions of giants, goblins, and orcs.  Centaurs, minotaurs, and elves appear to follow the Great Hunt, to a certain extent, and at least some dwarves revere the dragon, Luon. 

*MAGIC*
To the common person of Veluria, magic is ineffable and scary.  Anything not fully understood is usually attributed to magic (sometimes to the gods as well).  Anyone who enjoys a good amount of fortune is usually assumed to be a magician, as is anyone who can read or who is considered "learned".  Since 99% of the human populace is illiterate, anyone with a scholarly bent is presumed to be a mage or trying to learn to cast spells.  The overwhelming majority of people have no idea how magic works, how someone might learn to cast a spell, or even that rules regarding magic exist.  For this reason magicians are feared and often loathed.  If a spellcaster is revealed, villagers might stone the man to death rather than seek his aid.  Non-humans are much more open to spellcasting visitors; in fact, most non-humans have some facility with magic (especially dragons, fey, and elves).

There is no organized way to train a magician.  Most spellcasters were born with "the spark of magic" and learned to wield magic through trial and error.  The majority of would-be magicians are killed while trying to learn how to control their talent.  Most magicians, for obvious reasons, are lonely folk who shun human contact.  Some use their powers (and the general fear of their powers) to set themselves up as kings or warlords.  

Among magicians, there is the general belief that there was a time - prior to the current age - when magic was more commonplace and magical research was far more organized and regimented.  Most mages of this belief spend their days searching ancient ruins, looking for libraries and repositories of this ancient knowledge.  There are many items of legend, weapons, armor, and other implements with permanent magical enchantments.   These items are prized beyond a simple gold value because the ability to craft such items has been lost to the sands of time.  If any magician could unearth the process to permanently enchant items with magical powers, this would be a rich magician indeed!

There are three "social" orders of magicians.  One of these is the SUTHAI'IR.  This group, usually found in Gor and the Lakes of Fire, focuses on "elemental" magic, using fire, wind, cold, stone, and other essences to create magical effects.  It is said that, to become a Suthai'ari, one must bathe in a volcano, in an ice lake in Frigia, and in a cloud.  Another of these magical orders is the ADEPTS OF LUON.  This group follows the teachings of the great dragon, Luon.  It is said that Luon was the being who introduced humans to magic and taught the first spells.  The Adepts believe that all spellcasters have a trace of draconic blood flowing in their veins.

(One of these orders has been left out intentionally to allow for player development)

*** I've attached a rough map showing the continent and the regions mentioned above ***


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2012)

Setting Notes 2

*BORDER PEAKS*
This cresent-shaped mountain range serves as a de facto border between the Lands of the Ancients (to the southeast), Turn (to the north), and the Lake Oncar region (to the west).

*BROKEN LANDS*
This rocky, bleak region sits between the Silver Desert (to the north), the Forever (to the southwest), the Lakes of Fire (to the south), the Hn Mountains (to the southeast), the Lake Oncar region (to the east), and the Riverlands (to the northeast).

*CENTAUR FOREST*
This deciduous forest serves as a border between Gor (to the southwest), Turn (to the northeast), and the Lake Oncar region (to the northwest).  It is populated with its namesake, centaurs, as well as elves and minotaurs.  Humans live mostly on the northwestern reaches (nearest Lake Oncar).

*THE CRADLE*
This massive mountain range sits at the northwestern corner of the Velurian continent.  It is northwest of both the Red Desert and the Silver Desert.  It is northeast of the Forever.  Many monsters are thought to live in the high peaks.  The draconic deity, Luan, is rumored to live here.

*THE DRAGONSTEETH*
This archipelago exists in the Red Sargasso, off the eastern Velurian coast.  These islands are east of the Shelf.  Visitors to the Dragonsteeth report that cannibalistic savages populate the islands.

*THE FOREVER*
This massive forest dominates the western side of the Velurian continent.  It is west of the Broken Lands, northwest of the Lakes of Fire, and southwest of both the Silver Desert and the Cradle.  Few humans live in the Forever; this is mostly a place of elves, faerie, and monsters.

*FRIGIA*
This peninsula is located on the northern edge of the Velurian continent.  It is a cold place of mountains, hills, and grassy plains.  In the winter months, snow covers about half of he Frigian peninsula.

*FURIA*
This peninsula sits at the southeastern corner of the Velurian continent.  Nearly half of the peninsula is covered in mountains and hills.  It is a warm place and covered in grassy plains and rolling hills.  Furia is located southeast of the Lands of the Ancients.

*FURIAN SPINE*
This long mountain range dominates the Furian peninsula.  Dwarves are thought to live here in small tribes or clans.

*GOR*
This flat, barren land is located south of the Lake Oncar region, southeast of the Hn Mountains, and southwest of the Centaur Forest.  Gor is a wild, lawless place, filled with warlords and bandits.

*GRINNING GIANTS*
This massive mountain range sits on the northwestern edge of the Velurian continent.  They are north of the Riverlands, northwest of the Zor Groves, and northeast of the Red Desert and the Cradle.  The mountains are a good source of minerals and humans and dwarves alike are known to operate many mines in the area.

*HN MOUNTAINS*
This half-moon shaped mountain range forms a border between Gor (to the east), the Lakes of Fire (to the southwest), the Broken Lands (to the northwest), and the Lake Oncar region (to the north).

*LAKE ONCAR*
This massive lake is the largest source of fresh water in all of Veluria.  Seven mighty rivers and hundreds of tributaries feed Lake Oncar.  The majority of these run through the Riverlands.  Because of its unique position and resources, Lake Oncar has long drawn human cultures to its shores.  For this reason, every major human culture has settled on some part of the lake's shores.  Lake Oncar is located at the center of the Velurian continent.  It is south of the Riverlands, southeast of the Red and Silver Deserts, east of the Broken Lands, northeast of the Hn Mountains, north of Gor, northwest of the Centaur Forest, west of Turn, and southwest of the Zor Groves.

*TRUA, KINGDOM OF CANALS*
King DUC XO (Pronounced Dook So) rules TRUA, a kingdom on Lake Oncor's southwestern shore. The kingdom is healthy thanks its elaborate canal system. The canals bring lake water to rice paddies that are days away from the shore, and swarms of boatmen traverse its larger branches. The ruling class of Trua probably migrated here from the Spear Jungles long ago. They are short, lean and have medium complexions.

King Duc Xo is Trua's fourth Sorcerer-King. He claims that his line descends from a lake dragon, and that his great-great-grandfather built Trua's canals with the aid of a divine turtle. Neither of these are true. But Duc Xo is one of the world's most powerful sorcerers, and he inspires terror and awe in his many subjects. Trua has been expanding under his rule. 

Blinded by his pride, the Sorcerer-King doesn't fully realize is that many subjects who migrate to conquered territories do so to escape his authority rather than spread it. Bandits called the Swamp Tigers has been harassing his enforcers and robbing tribute-laden boats along the border. Attempts to stop them have been thwarted due to the Swamp Tigers' popularity among local villagers. But it's only a matter of time before Duc Xo takes more drastic measures...
--  [MENTION=83982]Electric Wizard[/MENTION]

*THE PRINCIPALITY OF VELEN*
One of the "Thousand Kingdoms" around Lake Oncar, VELEN is home to many clans, including the JICTS, who are still considered "barbarian" in many circles.  The Jicts are primarily raiders of nearby kingdoms and settlements.  These lands are in traditional Velurian areas (near the Lands of the Ancients).
--  [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] (I edited this somewhat to fit the format)

*LAKES OF FIRE*
This volcanic region is located in the southwest of the Velurian continent.  Four major active volcanoes are located here and many large pools of lava are found throughout the area.  

*LANDS OF THE ANCIENTS*
This land of ancient ruins and remnants of abandoned civilization is found on the southeastern corner of the Velurian continent.  Once, the Lands of the Ancients was a great human empire.  It had political reach into nearly half of the Velurian continent.  The empire that ruled here died out many centuries ago and ony the barest signs of that civilization remain. The Lands of the Ancients are south of the Border Peaks, southwest of the Shelf, and northwest of Furia.

*RED DESERT*
This sea of scarlet sands is located adjacent to the Silver Desert, and is nestled at between the foothills of the Cradle (to the west) and the Grinning Giants (to the northeast).  It is west of the Riverlands.  Human nomads are the most common population of the Red Desert, although strange monsters are often found in its wastes.  Scholars believe that the Red Desert is not a natural formation, but the residue left over from some battle between the gods.

*RIVERLANDS*
This fertile land, named for the seven mighty rivers that run south from the Grinning Giants, is located north of Lake Oncar, east of the Red and Silver Deserts, northwest of the Broken Lands, south of Frigia, and west of Turn and the Zor Groves.  The Riverlands are filled with many human kingdoms.

*SAVAGE COUNTRY*
This peninsula juts from the Velurian continent, at the southwestern corner.  This region is dominated by a vast sea of jungle known as the Spear Jungles.  A culture of human savages lives in this region.

*THE SAVAGE COUNTRY*
South of the Lakes of Fire stretches the jungle-choked peninsula called the Savage Country, although the natives of this harsh land do not use this name. Instead, the competing tribes that live in the Spear Jungles call the region KIJANI-BAYA and themselves the WATU (singular Mtu).

Ancient legend tells how Kijani (as it was then called) was formed from the sea by the goddess BAHARI KUU as a home for her children who longed to walk on land. In those days, the Kijani was a place of plenty and peace. The Watu lived in harmony with each other and with the jungle and its creatures.

In those days, an Mtu of great kindness named MFALME had a beautiful daughter, UZIRI. MSALITI, a herder, desired Uzuri, but not to be an honored wife. Instead, Msaliti's passions turned unwholesome, and the herder was consumed by his lust for Uzuri. He wooed her falsely and lured Mfalme and Uzuri to his home. There he poisoned Mfalme and abducted Uzuri.

This great evil opened Kijani to the influence of the MALIKI-BAYA, the Witch King. Paradise was lost, and the Watu fell into wars against each other as well as against the WASALITI, those who worship and serve Maliki-baya. The jungle itself turned against the Watu as well. Poisonous plants flourished, and once peaceful animals became man-killers. 
--  [MENTION=2795]Mark Chance[/MENTION]

*THE SHELF*
This region of seaside cliffs and windswept plains sits at the eastern edge of Veluria.  The western reaches are populated with small human kingdoms, but the eastern cliffside regions are unpopulated.  It is southeast of the Thunder God Mountains, east of Turn, northeast of the Border Peaks, and north of the Lands of the Ancients.

*THE SHELOES*
This series of islands are located in the Gray Sea just east of the Savage Country.  As far as anyone knows, these islands are uninhabited.

*THE SHELOES*
This chain of uninhabited islands off the east coast of the Savage Country has for generations been taboo, or haramu in the language of the Watu. They are sacred places where the bodies and belongings of the dead are brought for interment in the hundreds of caves that riddle the islands.
--  [MENTION=2795]Mark Chance[/MENTION]

*SILVER DESERT*
This vast region of silver-hued sands sits at the foothills of the Cradle, north of the Broken Lands, and west of the Riverlands.  Like the Red Desert, it is belived that the Silver Desert was created by some sort of magic and is not a natural occurrence.

*SPEAR JUNGLES*
This mass of jungles takes up the majority of the Savage Country.  Reports from visitors suggest that the jungles are filled with tribes of savages.

*SPINY FOREST*
This pine forest is located on the Frigian peninsula.  It is mostly an unpopulated area, but it is believed that elves and faerie make their homes here.

*THUNDER GOD MOUNTAINS*
This large mountain ranged is located in northeastern Veluria, between the Zor Groves (to the west), Turn (to the southwest), and the Shelf (to the southeast).  The region is said to be populated with giants and dragons.

*TURN*
This lush and fertile land is located east of Lake Oncar, south of the Zor Groves, northeast of the Centaur Forest, southwest of the Thunder God Mountains, north of the Border Peaks, and west of the Shelf.  This is an idyllic land of meadows and gentle rivers and is filled with many small kingdoms.

*ZOR GROVES*
This pine forest is located directly south of the Frigian peninsula and is between Grinning Giants and the Thunder God Mountains.  The region is north of Turn and northeast of Lake Oncar.


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2012)

Reserved for Setting Notes #3


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2012)

Reserved for Setting Notes #4


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2012)

Reserved for Setting Notes #5


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2012)

*Player Character Roster*
Leif - Kel (some sort of clannish warrior) * But his spot is left open for later *
*Starman*: Unnamed (a roguish sort)
*Electric Wizard*: Hrung (half-orc spearman)
*Mark Chance*: Subira, a witch doctor / shaman from the Savage Country
*Mowgli*: Sort of a "Tarzan" type from the Forever


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2012)

Ooooh, I LIKE it!!  

Count me in, Insight, to play KEL, a charismatic Warrior of passable skill at arms.  I'm thinking that Str (or its equivalent) will be his highest score, and Cha (or its equivalent) will be second highest.  Other physical attributes next, and other mental attributes in the basement.

Kel knows that he was born into a 'peasant' or 'regular' family by a horrible mistake of fate and that he is destined to rule a Clan.  If not the one he was born into, then he is prepared (and he thinks able) to start his own.  He is a warrior on the lookout for wise and learned friends because, while dense, he recognizes his own mental weakness for what it is.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 9, 2012)

Interesting idea, Insight. I'm tempted, but I'm very unlikely to have access to any _Savage Worlds_ material other than the test drive. I simply don't have the spare money to be buying game books this summer.

If that's not a problem, count me as very interested, please.


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2012)

Mark Chance said:


> Interesting idea, Insight. I'm tempted, but I'm very unlikely to have access to any _Savage Worlds_ material other than the test drive. I simply don't have the spare money to be buying game books this summer.
> 
> If that's not a problem, count me as very interested, please.




If you're genuinely interested in playing and can at least access the test drive rules, we can help you create a character.  I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2012)

I have edited Kel's introductory post below, and developed him a bit more.  I may continue to edit him, Insight.


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2012)

Leif said:


> Ooooh, I LIKE it!!
> 
> Count me in, Insight, to play KEL, a charismatic Warrior of passable skill at arms.  I'm thinking that Str (or its equivalent) will be his highest score, and Cha (or its equivalent) will be second highest.  Other physical attributes next, and other mental attributes in the basement.




Strength is an attribute and so is Charisma, but the latter is handled differently.  In order to increase your Charisma, you will need to take edges.  The ones that work - off the top of my head - are Charismatic (duh) and also Attractive and Very Attractive.  There might be one more than I'm missing.  They all stack, so you could get up to a +6 Charisma, which would add to any sort of "social" skills (except Intimidate for some reason).



> Kel knows that he was born into a 'peasant' or 'regular' family by a horrible mistake of fate and that he is destined to rule a Clan.  If not the one he was born into, then he is prepared (and he thinks able) to start his own.  He is a warrior on the lookout for wise and learned friends because, while dense, he recognizes his own mental weakness for what it is.




If you want to take the "Clans" idea and run with it, that would be fantastic.

Possible ways to take this -
1.  What are clans?
2.  Where do they exist?
3.  Can anyone join a clan?  Are they divided by bloodline?  By deed?  By geographic region?
4.  What is the purpose of a clan?


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2012)

*Clan*

In the nascent human civilization of the world, the 'clan' is the basic unit of organization.  A clan consists primarily of one to four extended families.  Within a clan, even the different families have some relationship ties of blood or marriage.  In human civilization, 'towns' are rare, and 'cities' almost unheard of.  Primarily, clans are nomadic, generally following a seasonal pattern of migration, sometimes following the migration of prey animals, but other times migrating to follow the seasonal pattern of maturing wild fruits and grains.  What towns do exist were started when two or three clans banded together for mutual defense and/or the exploitation of the relatively new practice of cultivation.

Intimidate

My theory of why charisma does not add to the 'intimidate' skill:  Charisma is viewed as a positive aspect of personality, the opposite of which is fear or intimidation.


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2012)

Leif said:


> In the nascent human civilization of the world, the 'clan' is the basic unit of organization.  A clan consists primarily of one to four extended families.  Within a clan, even the different families have some relationship ties of blood or marriage.  In human civilization, 'towns' are rare, and 'cities' almost unheard of.  Primarily, clans are nomadic, generally following a seasonal pattern of migration, sometimes following the migration of prey animals, but other times migrating to follow the seasonal pattern of maturing wild fruits and grains.  What towns do exist were started when two or three clans banded together for mutual defense and/or the exploitation of the relatively new practice of cultivation.




So, we have four human cultures (see Setting Notes #1).  Which of these cultures have clans - or do multiple cultures feature clan structures?


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2012)

How about all of them except for the Velurians?  [The Velurians being more civilized and living in towns and cities.]


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2012)

Leif said:


> How about all of them except for the Velurians?  [The Velurians being more civilized and living in towns and cities.]




Yeah, that would probably work.  I had an idea in mind for the Velurians, but I don't want to prejudice anyone who might want to develop their culture.  

If you're interested in my initial thoughts on the Velurians:
[sblock=Velurians]When I was writing up the cultures part of Setting Notes #1, I was thinking that the Velurians are the remnants of whatever lived in the "Lands of the Ancients".  I had in mind that the Velurians became a decadent, corrupted people and were eventually conquered and enslaved by an up-and-coming culture.  The modern Velurians are still slaves in places and have long since lost their high-and-mighty place in continental politics.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm going to come up with a _basic_ geographical map of Veluria and post it in this thread when it's completed.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2012)

Insight said:


> Yeah, that would probably work.  I had an idea in mind for the Velurians, but I don't want to prejudice anyone who might want to develop their culture.
> 
> If you're interested in my initial thoughts on the Velurians:
> [sblock=Velurians]When I was writing up the cultures part of Setting Notes #1, I was thinking that the Velurians are the remnants of whatever lived in the "Lands of the Ancients".  I had in mind that the Velurians became a decadent, corrupted people and were eventually conquered and enslaved by an up-and-coming culture.  The modern Velurians are still slaves in places and have long since lost their high-and-mighty place in continental politics.[/sblock]



I think my idea will work with what you said.  Say the Velurians came out of the caves and developed towns and cities about 1,500 years ago.  Then, over the past thousand years they've been getting complacent and lazy (like the Romans did) and that made them ripe to be smacked around by some more barbaric tribes (like the Romans did), and now they are a mere shadow of their former selves, much like what happened to the Sorcerers of Pan Tang in Michael Moorcock's Elric Saga.  This will also provide opportrunities for adventurers to raid and loot ancient, 500-year-old Velurian castles and dungeons, and discover lots and lots, dare I hope for TONS, of ancient Velurian magic items! 

Kel's tribe:  The "Jicts," adjective form "Jictish"  The Jicts live in the wilderness regions of the Principality of Valen (one of the 'Thousand Kingdoms'), though they primarily raid settlements in the lowland region nearest to them, which is in Velurian.


----------



## Starman (Jun 10, 2012)

Awesome! I'm thinking about playing a roguish character of some sort. He's from a small city and would prefer to lie, steal, and cheat his way to wealth. Unfortunately he has a tendency to lose his money gambling, drinking, and wenching. 

I'll start getting him more fleshed out. For the record I have the Explorer's Edition of the core rules, but the only play experience I have with SW is one session a couple of years ago so I might need a bit of hand-holding until I get into the swing of things.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks good! Tossing my hat in with Hrung, a half-orc harpooner. 

---​
Hrung's orc parents, like an untold number of generations before them, lived isolated on an island in the middle of the Lake Oncor. Their tribe's life of hunting the great lake whales was cut short when strange boats, brimming with humans, finally visited their island. A month after the visit, more boats arrived. Their tribe knew something was amiss, and repelled the humans after a skirmish. 

The tribe won the first few battles, but they underestimated the numbers and resolve of their enemy, and they were conquered. What's left of the tribe still hunts whales. They surrender the lion's share of their catch to the victorious King Duc Xo as tribute. 

Hrung, born to an orc mother and an unknown human father, was never accepted by his mother's tribe and was scorned outright by his father's race. He left the island hoping to find recognition for his talents - wielding harpoons and keeping grace under pressure. 

Connections:
In the course of Hrung's adventures, he and Kel may have become comrades. He might enjoy Kel's companionship. Kel might value Hrung's loyalty and occasional criticism.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> Connections:
> In the course of Hrung's adventures, he and Kel may have become comrades. He might enjoy Kel's companionship. Kel might value Hrung's loyalty and occasional criticism.



If Hrung is willing to at least occasionally follow a course of action suggested by Kel, and use his superior harpoon skills to defend Kel, then they will get along famously.  Kel may even start to think along the lines of starting his new clan as a mixture of orcs and humans, possibly even adding other races to the mix.  In fact, I like that idea -- Kel could become the standard-bearer for inter-racial harmony!  And he could also go on the hunt for a wife of each race! 

ALSO, INSIGHT, I corrected my spellin below of "Velurian,"  sorry.


----------



## Insight (Jun 10, 2012)

I've attached a map to Setting Notes #1.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2012)

Insight, I don't think that link in the last post is working as you intended.

I think THIS is what you intended.


----------



## Insight (Jun 10, 2012)

Leif said:


> Insight, I don't think that link in the last post is working as you intended.
> 
> I think THIS is what you intended.




Strange.  Both links work for me - and go to the same place!

Maybe it's a browser thing.  I dunno.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2012)

Dunno, mebbe so *shrug*


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2012)

Setting Notes #2 is going to delve more deeply into specific parts of the map.  I'll have some more info up tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello!

I was away for most of the weekend and just got caught up on the thread. I'm leaning toward a sort of savage shaman from the southern jungles. Perhaps an escaped slave? Perhaps on a lengthy vision quest? Perhaps something else?

Among the first posts, you mention players helping flesh out human variants. What does this entail? Fluff, obviously. Crunch also?


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2012)

Mark Chance said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was away for most of the weekend and just got caught up on the thread. I'm leaning toward a sort of savage shaman from the southern jungles. Perhaps an escaped slave? Perhaps on a lengthy vision quest? Perhaps something else?
> 
> Among the first posts, you mention players helping flesh out human variants. What does this entail? Fluff, obviously. Crunch also?




It would be mostly fluff, unless you came up with some game mechanic that was particular to whatever fluff you're developing.

My initial idea is that the players would develop elements of their characters' backstories.  If the players want to work on other elements of the setting, that is welcomed also.

So, for example, if you are creating a character from the Savage Coast, you could develop the region, its people, its society, its religion, and so forth.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 11, 2012)

Cool. What about Hindrances not listed in the Test Drive? I'm thinking of a minor hindrance that would be opposite of Doubting Thomas. Instead of not believing in the supernatural, the character would attribute just about everything to the supernatural.


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2012)

Mark Chance said:


> Cool. What about Hindrances not listed in the Test Drive? I'm thinking of a minor hindrance that would be opposite of Doubting Thomas. Instead of not believing in the supernatural, the character would attribute just about everything to the supernatural.




That would probably just be Delusional.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 11, 2012)

Insight said:


> That would probably just be Delusional.




No, not Delusional, but rather in tune with higher realities that only the foolish ignore.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 11, 2012)

*Subira [WIP]*

This is very much a work-in-progress. 

[sblock=Subira, Mpiganaji of the Watu]
Subira comes from the jungles of the Savage Country. She is a fierce warrior, a fact which is somewhat unusual for her people. Warriors are almost always men in the Spear Jungles. Unfortunately for Shujaa, Subira's mother, the only child produced from her marriage to Dhalimu was a daughter. This was hardly a sign of good fortune, and the community was often unkind to Shujaa about her failure to have a male heir for her husband. As is customary, Dhalimu eventually took another wife, Pili, who proved quite capable of fulfilling her obligations. Subira and Shujaa's status within the family and community diminished even more.

The burdens of this stigma became more intolerable as Subira approached marriageable age. No reputable husband wants a wife whose mother could not produce male heirs. Subira seemed doomed to be relegated to the ranks of the Tasa, those barren women who serve in the households of others.

Dhalimu, despite his shame for Shujaa, loved Subira deeply, and he wished to spare her from the hardships of being Tasa. So, he subjected Subira to a rigorous course in the martial arts, with special emphases on the shoka, or axe, and the mkuki, or javelin. Subira proved a capable student. What she lacked in strength she made up for in agility and determination. Although her training could not prevent her being labeled Tasa, it did secure her a position in the household of Kwasi, a wealthy Mtu, wherein Subira served as guardian for her master's children and wives.

Subira had her chance to prove her worth when a gang of Wasaliti, those who worship and serve Maliki-baya, attacked her village. She rushed the wives and children to a secure location and held the door against the invaders, slaying four before she fell, overwhelmed by her injuries. Her brave defense made time for other warriors to reach her master's home before his wives and children could be harmed.

Kwasi was so grateful that he freed Subira from her obligation of service and used his influence to have her inducted into the ranks of the Mpiganaji, the warrior caste of the Watu.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Attributes & Skills]
*XP:* 40 (Veteran)

*Attributes*
_Agility_ d10 (2 points + advance from Illiterate)
_Smarts_ d6 (XP advance)
_Strength_ d6 (1 point)
_Spirit_ d6 (1 point)
_Vigor_ d8 (1 point + XP advance)

_Charisma_ 0
_Pace_ 6
_Parry_ 8
_Toughness_ 6

*Skills*
_Boating_ d4 (1 point)
_Climbing_ d6 (2 points)
_Fighting_ d12 (6 points)
_Healing_ d4 (1 point)
_Notice_ d4 (1 point)
_Persuasion_ d4 (1 point)
_Stealth_ d6 (1 point)
_Survival_ d4 (1 point)
_Swimming_ d4 (1 point)
_Throwing_ d8 (2 points)

+2 skill points from Delusional & Phobia

_N.B._ Stealth and Throwing increased via XP advance.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Edges & Hindrances]
*Edges*
_Ambidextrous:_ Ignore -2 penalty for using off-hand (starting Edge)
_Two-Fisted:_ May attack with a weapon in each hand without multi-action penalty (purchased with XP advance)

*Hindrances*
_Delusional (minor):_ Attributes just about everything to supernatural influences
_Illiterate (major):_ Writing is a form of sorcery!
_Phobia (minor):_ Fearful of violating burial grounds (-2 to trait tests)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Gear]
*Starting Cash:* $500. At least half of this must be spent on equipment or goods of some kind. Characters may start with a horse or similar mount, or may have an ox-cart or something along those lines.

*Weapons*
2 axes: d6+d6
3 javelins: ?

*Armor:* leather (+1 protection)
[/sblock]

Here're my initial thoughts about the Savage Coast and the Sheloes. The literal truth of some of what follows is open to debate. It is a mixture of history and myth as commonly believed by those who live in the Spear Jungles.

[sblock=About the Savage Country]
South of the Lakes of Fire stretches the jungle-choked peninsula called the Savage Country, although the natives of this harsh land do not use this name. Instead, the competing tribes that live in the Spear Jungles call the region Kijani-baya and themselves the Watu (singular Mtu).

Ancient legend tells how Kijani (as it was then called) was formed from the sea by the goddess Bahari Kuu as a home for her children who longed to walk on land. In those days, the Kijani was a place of plenty and peace. The Watu lived in harmony with each other and with the jungle and its creatures.

In those days, an Mtu of great kindness named Mfalme had a beautiful daughter, Uzuri. Msaliti, a herder, desired Uzuri, but not to be an honored wife. Instead, Msaliti's passions turned unwholesome, and the herder was consumed by his lust for Uzuri. He wooed her falsely and lured Mfalme and Uzuri to his home. There he poisoned Mfalme and abducted Uzuri.

This great evil opened Kijani to the influence of the Maliki-baya, the Witch King. Paradise was lost, and the Watu fell into wars against each other as well as against the Wasaliti, those who worship and serve Maliki-baya. The jungle itself turned against the Watu as well. Poisonous plants flourished, and once peaceful animals became man-killers.[/sblock]

[sblock=About the Sheloes]
This chain of uninhabited islands off the east coast of the Savage Country has for generations been taboo, or haramu in the language of the Watu. They are sacred places where the bodies and belongings of the dead are brought for interment in the hundreds of caves that riddle the islands.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Watu Glossary]
*Bahari Kuu:* Watu goddess of the sea and providence. Synonymous with Uria.

*Haramu:* taboo or forbidden. Violating haramu invites spiritual evil upon the transgressor.

*Kijani-baya:* Watu name for the Savage Country. Before the coming of Maliki-baya, the region was called Kijani.

*Maliki-baya:* Watu god of evil and sorcery. Synonymous with the Witch King.

*Mkuki:* traditional Watu javelin. Plural, mikuki.

*Mpiganaji:* the Watu warrior caste. Second sons are expected to enter this caste upon reaching the age of majority. A daughter who becomes a member of this caste enjoys the same status of a second son in many respects.

*Sheloes:* chain of islands east of the Savage Country that the Watu use as sacred burial grounds.

*Shoka:* traditional Watu axe. Plural, mashoka.

*Tasa:* the Watu caste of unmarriageable woman who serve in the households of others. A Tasa is very nearly a slave

*Wasaliti:* followers of Maliki-baya.

*Watu:* the people of the Savage Country. Singular, Mtu.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, I'm a bit late for this. Would there be room for a decadent slightly evil culture (like Stygia or Zamora)? Could I play a sorcerer from this region?


----------



## Insight (Jun 12, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Hi, I'm a bit late for this. Would there be room for a decadent slightly evil culture (like Stygia or Zamora)? Could I play a sorcerer from this region?




Sure!  You could take on one of the cultures if you want, or a region, or create a kingdom - any of those are options!


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Hi, I'm a bit late for this. Would there be room for a decadent slightly evil culture (like Stygia or Zamora)? Could I play a sorcerer from this region?





Insight said:


> Sure!  You could take on one of the cultures if you want, or a region, or create a kingdom - any of those are options!



Welcome, Dad!!


----------



## Insight (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello all,

I've updated Setting Notes #2 (way back on page 1) with tidbits about each of the physical areas of the map.  When the players develop their region, this is where those edits will be added - as opposed to the more "general" notes of Setting Notes #1.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 12, 2012)

*The Savage Country*

I move the Savage Country info to the post above in which appears Subira's rough-draft character info.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2012)

I was thinking that Kel came from one of the Thousand Kingdoms around Lake Oncar, the Kingdom of Valen.  Kel is a 'gentle barbarian' sort, raised among his people, the Jicts.  Unlearned and mostly unwashed he perhaps is, but quiet, reserved, and not brutish, either.  His habit of keeping silent quite often has led to people presuming that Kel is wiser than he actually is.  He perpetuates this illusion, using his good interpersonal skills to reinforce the mistake.

Added to Post #18, where Kel is first introduced:
"Kel's tribe: The "Jicts," adjective form "Jictish," singular "Jict." The Jicts live in the wilderness regions of the Pricipality of Valen (one of the 'Thousand Kingdoms'), though they primarily raid settlements in the lowland region nearest to them, which is in Velurian."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 12, 2012)

Cool, Leif. 

I've expanded on Subira's background and added a glossary.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2012)

Mark Chance said:


> Cool, Leif.
> 
> I've expanded on Subira's background and added a glossary.



Thanks, MC!  I'll check out Subira.  Ok, checked her out.  Looks like we've got two _very_ different barbarian types, which is good.  I'm not even going to try to compete with you in regard to the language stuff.  Not only am I incapable of equalling your work, but Kel wishes he was civilized, and so often tries to 'pass,' which gives me a great excuse not to know that stuff.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry, it seems I have bitten off more than I could chew currently. Have fun!


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, it seems I have bitten off more than I could chew currently. Have fun!



Sorry you "made your mouth too full," hehe, see you around the boards.


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

Mark Chance said:


> [sblock=Attributes & Skills]
> *XP:* 40 (Veteran)
> 
> *Attributes*
> ...




Please note - and this is for everyone - that the Guts skill is NOT required.  The "Deluxe Edition", which is what I am using, removed the Guts skill and made it a "Campaign Feature", which means GMs should add it if they want (and honestly, it's intended for more of a horror sort of game).  If fear checks and whatnot are required, we will most likely use an attribute check of some kind.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi, Insight (and others!). Do you have room for one more? I don't have a concept yet as I've just found the thread and only barely skimmed it, but I've been itching to try Savage Worlds and this looks like a good one. It comes at a good time as well, as I'm about halfway through the Complete Tales of Solomon Kane. May jump into the Conan stories next, or possibly hop authors over to the Tarzan stories.

I'll be reading through the thread and thinking of character concepts just in case!


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Hi, Insight (and others!). Do you have room for one more? I don't have a concept yet as I've just found the thread and only barely skimmed it, but I've been itching to try Savage Worlds and this looks like a good one. It comes at a good time as well, as I'm about halfway through the Complete Tales of Solomon Kane. May jump into the Conan stories next, or possibly hop authors over to the Tarzan stories.
> 
> I'll be reading through the thread and thinking of character concepts just in case!




Well, it appears that a spot just became available!

Truthfully, I'm not sure how long recruiting will continue, but you are welcome to create a character and jump into the setting creation madness!

Please take some time to review Setting Notes #1 and #2 and check out the map I created.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome, Mowgli!  I've wondered what it would be like to play in a game with you.  Now I'll finally get to find out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2012)

Leif said:


> Welcome, Mowgli!  I've wondered what it would be like to play in a game with you.  Now I'll finally get to find out.




Thankee!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, this thread really took off! Here's some setting fluff. Take some medieval Vietnam/South China, add a hint of Dark Sun and Outlaws of the Marsh and you get...

*Trua, Kingdom of Canals*
King Duc Xo (Pronounced Dook So) rules Trua, a kingdom on Lake Oncor's southwestern shore. The kingdom is healthy thanks its elaborate canal system. The canals bring lake water to rice paddies that are days away from the shore, and swarms of boatmen traverse its larger branches. The ruling class of Trua probably migrated here from the Spear Jungles long ago. They are short, lean and have medium complexions.

King Duc Xo is Trua's fourth Sorcerer-King. He claims that his line descends from a lake dragon, and that his great-great-grandfather built Trua's canals with the aid of a divine turtle. Neither of these are true. But Duc Xo is one of the world's most powerful sorcerers, and he inspires terror and awe in his many subjects. Trua has been expanding under his rule. 

Blinded by his pride, the Sorcerer-King doesn't fully realize is that many subjects who migrate to conquered territories do so to escape his authority rather than spread it. Bandits called the Swamp Tigers has been harassing his enforcers and robbing tribute-laden boats along the border. Attempts to stop them have been thwarted due to the Swamp Tigers' popularity among local villagers. But it's only a matter of time before Duc Xo takes more drastic measures...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2012)

OK, thinking of a Tarzan/Mowgli trope from The Forever (so Forest rather than Jungle). He'd be one of the very few humans from the area, and I'm picturing him living a covert existence - hiding from the elves, working around them to survive. At some point he ended up in a flight-then-fight with a hunting party and killed the son of the Elven king, thus incurring the everlasting wrath of that powerful wizard. This would be both a Major Hindrance and the impetus behind him leaving The Forever and getting to wherever we start (unless we start in The Forever, then he'd likely be drawn to the others as possible allies against the Elves).


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> OK, thinking of a Tarzan/Mowgli trope from The Forever (so Forest rather than Jungle). He'd be one of the very few humans from the area, and I'm picturing him living a covert existence - hiding from the elves, working around them to survive. At some point he ended up in a flight-then-fight with a hunting party and killed the son of the Elven king, thus incurring the everlasting wrath of that powerful wizard. This would be both a Major Hindrance and the impetus behind him leaving The Forever and getting to wherever we start (unless we start in The Forever, then he'd likely be drawn to the others as possible allies against the Elves).




I think we're going to be starting in Gor, but I'm not 100% sure yet.  I have a very vague idea of how the game is going to start, but it will largely depend on the PCs.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 13, 2012)

As I continue to tweak Subira, I've run into a problem. I don't have anything resembling a complete equipment list along with prices. The horror! The horror!


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

Mark Chance said:


> As I continue to tweak Subira, I've run into a problem. I don't have anything resembling a complete equipment list along with prices. The horror! The horror!




Hmm.  Well, here's the deal with SW.  Most people handwave money and mundane equipment.  So, just have whatever seems reasonable.  No magic items... yet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2012)

Mark Chance said:


> As I continue to tweak Subira, I've run into a problem. I don't have anything resembling a complete equipment list along with prices. The horror! The horror!






Insight said:


> Hmm.  Well, here's the deal with SW.  Most people handwave money and mundane equipment.  So, just have whatever seems reasonable.  No magic items... yet.




Ah, the beauty of the 'primitive savage!' A couple of knives and a dog and he's good to go.


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Ah, the beauty of the 'primitive savage!' A couple of knives and a dog and he's good to go.



Don't forget that most useful possession:  The Stick!

And Kel the "Face Warrior" will be needing just a few weapons and some armor -- preferably something stylish and not too heavy that doesn't obscure his face (obviously).


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2012)

Insight,  I'm sorry to have to do this, but I'm not going to  be able to give this new rule set the attention that it needs right now.  I've just got too much going on at work.  So I'm going to bow out before my inattention ruins the game for others.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 14, 2012)

Well Insight so we don't hijack the Kingmaker thread...is there a downloadable version of the test drive? If your still looking I'll give it a shot. Need to be open to new systems. Maybe an archer type.


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

Leif said:


> Insight,  I'm sorry to have to do this, but I'm not going to  be able to give this new rule set the attention that it needs right now.  I've just got too much going on at work.  So I'm going to bow out before my inattention ruins the game for others.




I'm sorry to hear that, Leif.  Perhaps you can re-join us later.


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> Well Insight so we don't hijack the Kingmaker thread...is there a downloadable version of the test drive? If your still looking I'll give it a shot. Need to be open to new systems. Maybe an archer type.




Sounds good.

Here is a link to the "Test Drive" rules.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm reading them now. They seem pretty straight forward as I remember, which I really liked. It could be tomorrow evening before I get to dig into creating a character though.

EDIT: I'm not seeing a race list in the test drive. Did I overlook something?


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is the updated list of character submissions -

*Starman*: Unnamed (a roguish sort)
*Electric Wizard*: Hrung (half-orc spearman)
*Mark Chance*: Subira, a witch doctor / shaman from the Savage Country
*Mowgli*: Sort of a "Tarzan" type from the Forever


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> EDIT: I'm not seeing a race list in the test drive. Did I overlook something?




This setting is primarily human, so the majority of the characters will be human.  I am allowing 1 Half-Orc and 1 Half-Elf character in the group.  I believe that the Half-Orc spot is already taken.  If you're interested in playing a Half-Elf, I can post the particulars.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 14, 2012)

Subira is no longer a shaman. I figured it didn't make sense to try to make a caster-type for a game that I don't own. She's a warrior now.


----------



## Starman (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry, I haven't been online. This week has been hectic. I'll have something up in the next couple of days.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll take the half-elf spot if no one else is overly interested.


----------



## Insight (Jun 16, 2012)

EVERYONE -

I have closed recruiting for this game.  If you have already indicated interest, please continue to work on your characters.

We're still planning to start the game in a few weeks, so you have plenty of time to figure things out.

The RG has been started.  Please post your finalized characters there.  This is the version that I will review and approve.


----------



## Insight (Jun 16, 2012)

I have collected the setting contributions made thus far and added them to Setting Notes 2  (see page 1 of this thread).

Please continue to submit material as it comes to you.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2012)

Got your mention, Insight, but I had previously posted this.


----------



## Insight (Jun 16, 2012)

Leif said:


> Got your mention, Insight, but I had previously posted this.




I know about it, Leif.

I put in a mention for everyone that contributed something to the setting thus far, which you did while you were working on a character.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 16, 2012)

@Insight - I still need the racials for the half-elf and I'll start looking at how I wish to build him.

Also if anyone has a CS outline that I can use for the easiest look-up would be much appreciated.


----------



## Insight (Jun 16, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> @Insight - I still need the racials for the half-elf and I'll start looking at how I wish to build him.




HALF ELF
Heritage: Choose either a free Edge or start your Agility at d6 instead of d4
Low Light Vision: Ignore attack penalties for Dim or Dark lighting
Outsider: Gains the Outsider hindrance (this is separate from your normal starting Hindrances)


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 16, 2012)

Hmm what would you suggest? Extra Edge or starting agility at d6? I'm thinking agility at d6 because I am making an archer.


----------



## Insight (Jun 16, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> Hmm what would you suggest? Extra Edge or starting agility at d6? I'm thinking agility at d6 because I am making an archer.




If you want to concentrate on Shooting, that skill is limited by your Agility.  In that case, it would be wise to increase Agility.  If you want to be able to do cool things with your archery, a free Edge might be better.

There's really no "right answer".


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 16, 2012)

Hehe...I'll look over the edges and see if anything jumps out at me.


----------



## Starman (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm gonna have to back out. I'm just way to busy with things right now to commit to this. Sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm busy, but not TOO busy . . . got some idea percolating for a brief treatment of The Forever and Koning Fee the Elf King, just haven't got them committed to the setting, and don't have Oerwoud Wrede (my character) written up in the RG. But I'm still here!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 20, 2012)

Should have my character up by tomorrow! Promise!


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2012)

No hurry.  It looks like we're down to 3 players, which is fine.

I'd still like to get started in two weeks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll be good to go before then - hoping to have a little time this weekend to "tidy up" and get him posted.


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd like to spend some time looking over characters tomorrow (Saturday) and maybe start the IC thread next week.  If you could submit your character as soon as possible, that would be great.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2012)

OK, Oerwoud Wrede is up in the RG! Ready to play (I think).


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks, Mowgli!

FYI  everyone - you do not need to have your characters 100% done for us to start.  The beginning part of the game will involve a lot of roleplaying and exploration.  We can forge ahead without knowing all of your specifics for now.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 24, 2012)

I have the next 7 days off and could get something together then. But as for getting it together tonight wouldn't be possible. I work 12 hour shifts on midnights so I have to go to bed soon. But as I said I have a 7 day vacation coming up and I'll get it done asap.


----------



## Insight (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd like to start the IC fairly soon, in the next few days.  As I said, you do not need to have your character 100% completed.  The start of the game will involve some exploration and probably not much combat.  If you could have your characters completed by the end of the month, that would be fine.


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm leaning towards putting this game on hold.  I'm running 2 games right now and they are fairly busy.  I want to make sure that I can devote enough time to make this an outstanding game.

I'll make a decision by July 1st and post it here.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 29, 2012)

Can you put something on hold that hasn't started. 

But seriously, do what you need to do. I had fun making up the character. 

Anyone interested in a somewhat sillier game, I've got this one up and running.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 29, 2012)

Just let me know if/when you're ready - Oerwoud's good to go any time!


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry if my delay is the reason behind the hold. I assure you that it's not due to non-interest Insight, but again I'm sorry for my delay.


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2012)

All right, everyone.  I know I said I would post something by July 1st, but I've been busy with my other games (and various and sundry tasks IRL).

I have come to the decision that I do not have enough time in my schedule to run another game.  I apologize to everyone who spent time making characters for this.  I hope that you are able to find good gaming elsewhere.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2012)

No problem - good practice for me (assuming I did it right . . .). Thanks for the effort, anyway!


----------

